# Back porch Remodel-ish :)



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Good job! Looks great.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know if you are a native of Florida or not, but I always called it the back porch too! What's this deal on a back porch being called a Florida Room anyway? Where did that come from? High class name for a back porch, I suppose. :laughing:

It looks nice. I like it better than the hunter green too!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Well in cold parts of the country something like that can't be a room year round :laughing:

Nice room & nice renovation


----------



## tripflex (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!



downrightart said:


> I don't know if you are a native of Florida or not, but I always called it the back porch too! What's this deal on a back porch being called a Florida Room anyway? Where did that come from? High class name for a back porch, I suppose. :laughing:
> 
> It looks nice. I like it better than the hunter green too!



Well, technically i'm from Georgia but i've been back and forth from Atlanta to Orlando since i was a kid. Went to elementary school in Florida, moved to GA and went through college, and now i'm back to FLA! I mean...people come here for vacation...why wouldn't i want to live here?!  

My experience with florida rooms is a back porch turned into a room. I had one where i used to live and it had NO insulation, hot at balls during the summer, i would have rather had screens where i could feel a breeze!


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

tripflex said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, still a southern boy though.... GA/FL...same thing! And there is a misuse of the "florida room" because when my husband I were looking for a house back in 2002, the realtor called the screened in room, at the back of the house, a florida room. I looked at my husband and we laughed. I then explained that we called it a back porch.

'Course it wasn't nearly as funny as a bidet in the master bedroom! :laughing: My husband....the southern man that he is said, "Oh look dear. It's one of those french thingies."  I know the realtor though we were a couple of uncouth ********! :laughing:


----------

